# Book Cliffs 2012 Archery



## bookshunter (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello, my name is Steve. I just joined this site. i just posted in the introduciton section to. i drew a book cliffs archery deer tag this year. i am very excited about it. i tried to search for some info on here but didn't really find much recent help. from the pics i have seen from the deer coming off there i know i will have a great hunt. i am heading out to scout this weekend and was hoping that i could get a few pointers on the best place to look. i have never been out there and looking at maps there is alot of area. i would really love some help.

thanks,

Steve


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Steve,

The "Best Place to Look" is where the deer are :shock: just in case you weren't sure.


----------



## wixxman (Jul 23, 2008)

bookshunter, go to the big game forum on this site. Scrowl down and look for Book Cliffs and you will find a lot of post about them from mostly rifle hunters and some of the places they have suggested. This bozo broadside thinks he is being cute.
wixxman


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bookshunter, First off, welcome to the forum! it's good to have you on board! Second, you'll have to get used to the weird sense of humor (or lack thereof) from some of the members. We're a very diverse and opinionated group of individuals here and some of us don't mind saying so! I'm not sure if broadside was just messin' with you or was more serious, but his points were, I think, 1) Why would you be asking for help AFTER the fact, instead of doing some research BEFORE applying for the tag? 2) We're not sure what you're looking for in this hunt (Just a mature deer? 4-point? 30 incher? P&Y? Any buck?), so we have no idea where to send you. 3) Other than looking on this site, we don't know what other research you've done, so some of us are reluctant to respond to someone who we may think hasn't made much effort.

My suggestion is take wixxman's advice and then get back to us if need be, but give us more info about your objectives and limitations (time, vehicle, camping, companions if any, distance, etc.).


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll give you advice that is both good and serious. Take a couple of days to drive the Book Cliffs. Bring plenty of gas, water, and spare tires. Go in from the top side through Ouray, take Seep Ridge Road all the way to the Divide Road, hang a right and drive down to the roadless area. Drive the road in the early AM hours and again in the late evening. You will find a place that you want to hunt. 

If you want to spend more time looking for that one special buck, bring your spotting scope and watch the big canyons. If a 22 inch 4 point does it for you, there's no need to scout much. 

There are deer everywhere in the Book Cliffs. You could stop anywhere on the unit and shoot a decent buck. If you aren't seeing deer by the dozens, move on until you do.

As dry as it's been- sit on a piece of water and you're guaranteed to see deer.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stay towards the south end of the unit, I suggest around Hay Canyon and branch out from there. I will be putting in for that tag next year now that I finally drew my LE elk tag.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> Steve,
> 
> The "Best Place to Look" is where the deer are :shock: just in case you weren't sure.


I have an inkling that you know each other?

Welcome to the forum Steve and good luck! I spent one night in the books about half way in about this time of year and it was quite memorable; as a DH project on a DWR cabin, never inhaled and/or ate so many flies in my life. It was just not high enough to get rid of flies or to be cool. We scouted around there and did not see much of anything, if memory serves correctly.
Do the search and you will find loads of info on that area, lots of people have hunted that here and reported on it.


----------



## bookshunter (Jul 6, 2012)

Huge29 - i cant say that i know anybody here. thanks for the sugguestions that have been offered. someone asked for more info from me. first i would consider me as an average hunter. i love the opportunity to chase after deer. i wold love to track down a monster buck, as i am sure most would. but i would not be opposed to takeing a average deer either. i had an idea of they type to expect out there and ia m good with that. i knew one guy that rifle hunted out there, he said the deer are in different places during archery so that is wy i am asking. i feel like i am like most people and drew out for a limited entry area put have not actually been out there. i have been researching maps, but without talking to people i feel like i don't know where to begine. so does that answer some quesitons about how much effort i have put in? I am an excellent shot with my bow and am very confident with that, i have been shooting everyday since may. i appreciate the help that has been offered and i would respectfully ask that if you are not willing to help then shut your mouth and don't respond.

Steve.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bookshunter said:


> Huge29 - i cant say that i know anybody here. thanks for the sugguestions that have been offered. someone asked for more info from me. first i would consider me as an average hunter. i love the opportunity to chase after deer. i wold love to track down a monster buck, as i am sure most would. but i would not be opposed to takeing a average deer either. i had an idea of they type to expect out there and ia m good with that. i knew one guy that rifle hunted out there, he said the deer are in different places during archery so that is wy i am asking. i feel like i am like most people and drew out for a limited entry area put have not actually been out there. i have been researching maps, but without talking to people i feel like i don't know where to begine. so does that answer some quesitons about how much effort i have put in? I am an excellent shot with my bow and am very confident with that, i have been shooting everyday since may. i appreciate the help that has been offered and i would respectfully ask that if you are not willing to help then shut your mouth and don't respond.
> 
> Steve.


Except for the last few words, ya done good, pilgrim! Now we know what you're looking for, what your hunting philosophy is, and what efforts you have made. And we know you're not looking for someone's honey hole. Too often we get people on here who are just looking for easy ways to shoot a record-book animal on someone else's efforts (scouting, research, set-ups, experiences). You have already been given some good advice and have some pertinent information on where to start and I personally couldn't add to that, but maybe there are still some who are much more familiar with the the area who can give you further tips. Just keep checking this thread.

As for the last few words, some of these members will view them as a challenge or as fightin' words. Hang onto your hat!


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Get off the roads when in the Book Cliffs. Log as many miles on your feet as you can and you will find that monster buck your after.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Depending on where you live is going to really decide on which way you go into them. If you are coming from the south and I-70 then either Eaat Canyon or Hay Canyon will be your access points. Right now and during the summer the deer are all over the top of the Books. I would actually say that you can't drive a quarter of a mile on any of the roads without seeing a deer and bucks also. So it all depends on just what you want to shoot.


----------



## bookshunter (Jul 6, 2012)

I am not too concerned how people take what i say. if you feel challanged, fine. fact is that i came here to learn the best areas to go, i think you called them honeyholes? not sure what that term is but i was hoping for the best areas to focus on. i don't want to waste my time. i am not afraid to get out there and hike, in fact i am planning on it. but i want the best areas to start. this is a once in a lifetime chance to hunt something other than general season for me. and i will be going in from the north through vernal/bonanza or ouray and to the top that way. thanks to those who are taking it serious.

Steve.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

There was a gentlemen that went by the screen name of "Sanchez" a couple of years ago that hunted out there. Search his name, he should have some real good info for you


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bookkshunter check your PM's


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bookshunter said:


> I am not too concerned how people take what i say. if you feel challanged, fine. fact is that i came here to learn the best areas to go, i think you called them honeyholes? not sure what that term is but i was hoping for the best areas to focus on. i don't want to waste my time. i am not afraid to get out there and hike, in fact i am planning on it. but i want the best areas to start. this is a once in a lifetime chance to hunt something other than general season for me. and i will be going in from the north through vernal/bonanza or ouray and to the top that way. thanks to those who are taking it serious.
> 
> Steve.


Easy there, little buddy! Don't blow your future chances of getting information off this forum!

You say you aren't concerned how people take what you say, but when it gets to the point that nobody wants to answer your questions or will only answer them with smart*** remarks, you'll think differently.

And I never said I was challenged, I only said some on this forum may have a problem with a newcomer asking for information right off the bat. In fact I haven't hunted the Bookcliffs in over 40 years and couldn't give you much information about the current conditions there, even if I tried, but I have seen enough posts on this forum to know that you're in for a rude awakening if you think you're going to get any more specific information than you've already received. You'll get some general best area information, but you won't get much more than that, nor should you!

You don't want to waste time, but we don't want you wasting ours either. Most of us have already paid a price in time, money and energy gathering the information you're seeking just for the asking. We've given you a good start, now it's your turn to pay the price.

And FWIW, a honey hole is a specific spot that a hunter finds that produces year after year or that holds a big one he's been after for a few years and he's not about to direct you to it.

Now, good luck on your scouting and on the hunt! Let us know how it goes! Is that serious enough for you?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bookshunter said:


> Huge29 - i cant say that i know anybody here. .


You are both using the same IP address in Lehi, presumably at work or maybe a wifi that may use the same address?? Not that it matters.


----------



## bookshunter (Jul 6, 2012)

i guess it is possible that there is somebody at work. i guess i should ask around. we are a fairly large company for the area and i know there are a couple of guys in the office that hunt, but they are not who told me about this site. 

elkfromabove, i do appreciate the help that was and has been given. i just meant that if someone doesnt like that i am asking questions and for help then they dont have to reply. I think i may be done with forums. i guess it is too easy to act like we are all still in jr high when we hide behind the computer with the whole i am better than you attitudes. 

thanks to all that have be graucious enough to help

Steve.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bookshunter said:


> i guess it is possible that there is somebody at work. i guess i should ask around. we are a fairly large company for the area and i know there are a couple of guys in the office that hunt, but they are not who told me about this site.
> 
> elkfromabove, i do appreciate the help that was and has been given. i just meant that if someone doesnt like that i am asking questions and for help then they dont have to reply. I think i may be done with forums. i guess it is too easy to act like we are all still in jr high when we hide behind the computer with the whole i am better than you attitudes.
> 
> ...


Please don't give up on us, Steve! Just realize that we are a very diverse group that has a love for wildlife, the outdoors, hunting, fishing, camping, etc. and have our own opinions about how to pursue and manage them. And as I mentioned in the beginning, some of us have a sense of humor and some of us don't. And most of us don't mind you asking questions, including me, but we've seen so many last minute requests for fast and easy answers to finding the "big ones", that I thought I'd just warn you that most of us expect you do do what we had to do to get those answers. It's like a math tutor that's willing to teach you the methods so that you can figure your own answers, but isn't willing to give you the answers.

You explained your position quite well and I said that, and for the most part, we've all seen that so the trolls and jokesters haven't raised their ugly heads. Just be aware they're out there.

Good luck on your hunt!

Lee Tracy


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

lady's and gentleman i am back and i hear someone is in need of help with the book cliffs . you ask and you will receive an answer i have been all over the book cliffs and i can tell you where some of the biggest bucks are going to be  .


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

book cliffs baby


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

6x6 pry in the 195 class


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## bookshunter (Jul 6, 2012)

wow nice deer. where was he at?


----------

